# how to get a six pack



## Tommyw11 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Im 15 5'10 215lbs bf 31%

Im into callisthenics

i was wonder if you could give me a guide on how to get a sixpack


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

the answer is your own post

you are 31% bf

need to lose weight


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Diet.

Train.

And that's it.

You can train and then throw in like 10 - 15 mins abs at the end of each training session, abs are forged in the gym but revealed in the kitchen.

at 31%bf you have a long way to go, start by sorting your diet and training out and then just be consistent with it and the abs will come.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Callisthenics must be tough @ 31% b.f


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Why answer the trolls, lads..?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't Jamie Oliver sort your school dinners out??


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Simple get yourself down to morrisons and buy a 6 pack of lager, don't forget your ID though.

Sorry mate I couldn't resist, anyway back on topic lower your BF% mate low enough to see your abs through a combination of your diet and training.


----------



## Tommyw11 (Nov 13, 2014)

sen said:


> Didn't Jamie Oliver sort your school dinners out??


HUH


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tommyw11 said:


> HUH


You're 15 years old and 15 stone. Get on a diet.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

getting a six pac aint what its made out to be lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big ape said:


> getting a six pac aint what its made out to be lol


Spoken like a true six packer haha


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Step 1 - Find a fenced off area

Step 2

View attachment 161376


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

andyboro said:


> Step 1 - Find a fenced off area
> 
> Step 2
> 
> View attachment 161376


LOL. made my day.



Big ape said:


> getting a six pac aint what its made out to be lol


this. so true.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Forget havin a six pack. Just keepin standin next to somebody fatter


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Diet.
> 
> Train.
> 
> ...


That my friend deserves to be written on a wall..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

A six pack starts in the kitchen mate, so STOP eating :thumb:


----------



## jhonny1436115175 (Nov 9, 2014)

When you're not training, someone else is .


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Heavily controlled diet straight away, cardio, big compound exercises and work from there. You'll get em with hard work and a LONG term plan buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tommyw11 said:


> Hi Im 15 5'10 215lbs bf 31%
> 
> Im into callisthenics
> 
> *i was wonder if you could give me a guide on how to get a sixpack*


NO


----------

